# Tying Desk Ideas



## Daz

Looking for ideas for a tying desk. I've been searching cl and other sites for a small secretary or rolltop desk to convert/customize and am looking for some ideas.

How about some pics? What have you guys done/seen?


----------



## rakeel

I made this little corner desk out of some lumber I had laying around. I wish I had room for a roll top but since space was limited this is what I ended up doing 









DISCLAIMER: This is the cleanest it has ever looked.


----------



## Megalops

@rakeel, nice job! 

I too am looking for ideas, my wife is constantly allocating my stuff to the garage. And here's my disclaimer: I ain't no New Yankee Workshop hero.


----------



## yobata

If you have space, get two kitchen base cabinets, set them apart with enough room in the middle for your legs to sit comfortably, and get a countertop. Flat pack ready to assemble cabinets are not super expensive and you get all those drawers to keep everything organized


----------



## brianacnp

Simple but works. Build from Lowes materials. Keep all the materials in a chest in the corner and hooks, markers, and lead eyes in old cigar cases. No storage is the only negative.


----------



## Liam Cunningham

Old secretary roll top desks work really good.


----------



## 60hertz

A recent downsize from 2100 sq ft to 1500 sq ft resulted in me losing my fly tying/rod rigging/office. 

I'm seriously considering one of these:

https://pensacola.craigslist.org/fuo/d/pelican-hardigg-portable/6261361594.html

I can keep it loaded in the garage, then bring it in to tie some flies, then put it back in the garage.

What's everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I have a full size roll top desk,and I wish I had more room. I feel cramped once I start unloading materials.


----------



## mtoddsolomon

Here's mine. It's the desk from here 
http://www.ana-white.com/2013/01/my-first-build-55-fancy-x-desk 
and some Col. EH Taylor 12 year.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Only thing I don't like about a secreatary desk is that drawers are difficult to reach. One day I will replace it with a roll top with drawers to each side.


----------



## Pierson

As a resident of a 800 sqft one bedroom apartment, you guys are making me insanely jealous right now.


----------



## RileyH203

I bought a tabletop from Ikea and some legs that seemed useful. Other than having to go venture into Hell on earth to buy it, its worked out great so far.


----------



## 994

Ok either you guys are hiding material from your wives or I have a problem.


----------



## blackmagic1

due to kids, I lost my man room and have been working out of one of these http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/DEWALT-DWST20880-/22-24565


----------



## Whiskey Angler

As I said, the work top is somewhat cramped. But, I do like all the side drawers for storage. I tore out the center drawer for more leg room.


----------



## el9surf

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Ok either you guys are hiding material from your wives or I have a problem.


I was thinking the same thing.
I several large containers crammed full of tying material.


----------



## Backwater

Without regurgitating the same stuff, here's a link with what I use.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/fly-tying-material-storage-organization.40717/page-2


----------



## mwong61

This is my new tying desk.








as posted in my post here:
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/before-and-after.47108/#post-374712

I got it off Amazon. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004N77RAW/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

But I paid a lot less than what they are going for on Ammy right now for some reason.


----------



## cougmantx

Just as an FYI, there is a Facebook page dedicated to fly tying stations and rooms. Some of the most magnificent you've ever seen.


----------



## eightwt

My current mess. Planning a shelf to expand storage. I like the desk itself very much. Bought at yard sale and sanded, then refinished with some kind of urethane.


----------



## rakeel

cougmantx said:


> Just as an FYI, there is a Facebook page dedicated to fly tying stations and rooms. Some of the most magnificent you've ever seen.


Link?

I one day hope to have a little piece of land. On that land, apart from my house, I hope to build a steel barn. In that barn will be room for my boat(s) as well as a finished room that will be my fishing/rigging room where I can store all of my fishing gear and fly tying stuff. There will be a large bench with ample storage, a bar and mini-fridge for booze, a TV with good sound system and a bathroom that I and only I am allowed to take a dump in. This room will have strict no complaining/ griping rules and have limited visitation hours from the wife and kids. A guy can dream right?


----------



## mwong61

rakeel said:


> Link?
> 
> I one day hope to have a little piece of land. On that land, apart from my house, I hope to build a steel barn. In that barn will be room for my boat(s) as well as a finished room that will be my fishing/rigging room where I can store all of my fishing gear and fly tying stuff. There will be a large bench with ample storage, a bar and mini-fridge for booze, a TV with good sound system and a bathroom that I and only I am allowed to take a dump in. This room will have strict no complaining/ griping rules and have limited visitation hours from the wife and kids. A guy can dream right?


You had me at "bathroom that I and only I am allowed to take a dump in".......


----------



## cougmantx

https://www.facebook.com/groups/587581004773342/


----------



## crboggs

mwong61 said:


> You had me at "bathroom that I and only I am allowed to take a dump in".......


As a man with a wife and two daughters can I get an "AMEN!!"


----------



## Backwater

rakeel said:


> Link?
> 
> I one day hope to have a little piece of land. On that land, apart from my house, I hope to build a steel barn. In that barn will be room for my boat(s) as well as a finished room that will be my fishing/rigging room where I can store all of my fishing gear and fly tying stuff. There will be a large bench with ample storage, a bar and mini-fridge for booze, a TV with good sound system and a bathroom that I and only I am allowed to take a dump in. This room will have strict no complaining/ griping rules and have limited visitation hours from the wife and kids. A guy can dream right?


A friend of mine name Capt John Hand had the coolest tying lil building on his private dock, dedicated to flies and fly tying. He had the perfect place.... Stilt house, huge dock, fly tying/gear building on the dock, covered boat lift for his HB Professional, fly casting area to teach fly casting... Seprate suite for his clients/guest. It was called "Redfish Landing" on the Little Manatee River (just down the river from my house), south of Tampa. It was the perfect home/fish camp. He after many years, he finally sold it and moved to Everglades City.


----------



## perrymcfly

This is my winter time project right here. Picked this baby up from a yard sale for $20. Big score for me. I've got some reclaimed heart of pine flooring that I'll be making the desk top out of that will extend out below the bottom drawers. I don't think I'll do much to how it is already, just a good cleaning and some goo-gone to get some of the mess off of it. I like the beat up and old look. Now all I need to figure out is if I'm going to add legs or wall mount it to studs.


----------



## privateer

Here's my "Man Nook" - inside joke with my wife.

When we originally built the house we added lights and power to the closet at the end of the hall where the kids bedrooms were located so we could put a small desk in there for them to study. After they grew up and moved out we used it for storage. I recently cleaned it out and reclaimed it for my fishing stuff. (It's a lot more convenient than dragging out the little portable desk and working on the kitchen island.)

I like the old beat up look too. The desk and cabinet are from the Salvation Army store. Just looking for the right chair and something like perrymcfly's unit for materials storage.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

My little area. Repurposed computer desk. I've added a few things like a light and some more little storage bins on the left side and inside the cabinet but don't have a pic right now.


----------



## crboggs

Clutter breeds genius...

(Since I work from home, I was able to dedicate one corner of my home office to a "tying desk"...)

View media item 2026


----------



## timogleason

cougmantx said:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/587581004773342/


I have a lot of stuff but these boys are out of control!


----------



## DennisC

I have to tie on my kitchen table, I keep all my materials in the same 3 drawer organizer a lot of you have and all my tools and vise on this thing that I got as a gift. makes moving it around easier

http://www.orvis.com/p/fly-tying-work-center/62kx


----------



## Whiskey Angler

timogleason said:


> I have a lot of stuff but these boys are out of control!


G'night!! You are not lying. I just visited the page, and geez those are some ridiculous setups. I guess when you primarily tie hatch patterns, you need all that random one-off material.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

crboggs said:


> As a man with a wife and two daughters can I get an "AMEN!!"


Three daughters here!!


----------



## eightwt

Whiskey Angler said:


> guess when you primarily tie hatch patterns, you need all that random one-off material.


I am glad that when I lived in trout country I didn't buy any capes for dry fly's. Pretty much a straight nymph and terrestrial guy. Some of these dedicated tying rooms are just awesome. My area suits me just fine, but I enjoy looking at those that are willing and able to take this to a top level. I just hope they actually fish to the level that these rooms/areas can support.


----------



## el9surf

New project in the works. Picked up this roll top locally for $80. Started sanding this evening, already made a mess. Haven't figured out what color I'm going to stain it but will post up some pictures through the process.


----------



## Daz

Finally found a secretary to use as my tying desk. Hunted craigslist for weeks and got this yesterday for all of $60. I think it's going to work just fine. A nice (close-able) work area and three good size drawers for materials.


----------



## eightwt

DWJensen said:


> Finally found a secretary to use as my tying desk.


Good find. Enjoy.


----------



## Backwater

DWJensen said:


> Finally found a secretary to use as my tying desk. Hunted craigslist for weeks and got this yesterday for all of $60. I think it's going to work just fine. A nice (close-able) work area and three good size drawers for materials.
> 
> View attachment 16987
> View attachment 16988


I have one of my good fly buddies that has a similar desk.


----------



## Steve_Mevers

Just setup a new to me antique roll top desk for tying, I have a secretaries desk that I used before that I am will to give to someone locally for free if they want it. Located in the Cape Coral area. Pics attached of new roll top setup and the free to a good home secretary desk, it is in decent shape. Let me know if anyone is interested. UPDATE: TYING DESK FOUND A NEW HOME.


----------



## Daz

Dammit Steve, where were you last week (or the weeks before that)? ;-) That secretary looks pretty sweet - I like all of the little drawers up top. And to think I just drove down to the Cape to get mine on Monday.

(the prop is badass BTW)


----------



## EvanHammer

Awesome offer Steve. Getting my thing desk patched up this week so I'll post pics soon


----------



## Steve_Mevers

DWJensen said:


> Dammit Steve, where were you last week (or the weeks before that)? ;-) That secretary looks pretty sweet - I like all of the little drawers up top. And to think I just drove down to the Cape to get mine on Monday.
> 
> (the prop is badass BTW)


Still trying to find the right place in the man cave to put that prop, it came off the first air boat I ran, you don't see those old wood props anymore.


----------



## Backwater

This is sick! It completely folds up to a bedroom armoire. This one might hold all my stuff! Ha!


----------



## rakeel

Backwater said:


> This is sick! It completely folds up to a bedroom armoire. This one might hold all my stuff! Ha!



Link for anyone interested... Spoiler alert, they aren't cheap
https://www.theoriginalscrapbox.com/products/workbox-3-0

That desk belongs to a guy around my parts. @Backwater do you know him?


----------



## Backwater

rakeel said:


> Link for anyone interested... Spoiler alert, they aren't cheap
> https://www.theoriginalscrapbox.com/products/workbox-3-0
> 
> That desk belongs to a guy around my parts. @Backwater do you know him?


Nope, just saw it on a FB fly tying forum.


----------



## rakeel

Backwater said:


> Nope, just saw it on a FB fly tying forum.


Roger that. Here's a picture of it stocked and ready. Probably the cleanest it will ever be.


----------



## el9surf

rakeel said:


> Roger that. Here's a picture of it stocked and ready. Probably the cleanest it will ever be.


I thought I had a lot of material. This guy has a problem.


----------



## Backwater

rakeel said:


> Roger that. Here's a picture of it stocked and ready. Probably the cleanest it will ever be.


What's cool about that is you don't have to remember where everything is. Just look up and spot it thru the plexiglass trays. That one with the extra trim was over $2k. But seeing what it offers and then what it looks like folded up, I think it's worth it for us guys who have so much tying shit, that we don't know what to do with it. I'm sure Capt LeMay would appreciate it as well.


----------



## Daz

Funny that just a few posts back I made a comment about how my new (to me) secretary has three nice size drawers for all my materials. Apparently I underestimated the future. Of course I remember now how at one time I thought one 8wt rod was all I needed out here, and now I have four 8's (plus a 3, two 5's, a 6, a 10 and a 12) for now...


----------



## Steve_Mevers

It is an addiction, we need a 12 step program...lol


----------



## texasag07

My rolltop desk is near perfect for me. Holds about 1/2-3/4 of my reels, 90 percent of my rods( with my built in rod holder) and all my materials.

I also built dividers and a false floor in the bigger drawers.

The flash and misfit flies are mounted on pieces of foam that I sewed Velcro to so it is removable.


----------



## Backwater

Dude, I like the rod tube rack idea. I might do that one on my roll top desk. I use to be bad about lots of rods, but I've thinned a lot of them out recently, but not quite done yet. Anyone need a Sage TCR 6wt (near new condition)?


----------



## crboggs

The rod holder is genius. If I ever go the roll top route, I'm absolutely borrowing that idea.


----------



## el9surf

I was going to do a rod tube holder on the side of my roll top so the tubes stood vertical. Glad to see it in concept before I committed to it.


----------



## EvanHammer

I don't keep the aluminum rod tubes since I never use them so I use a rolling plan rack to store my rods - something like this: https://express.google.com/product/...campaign=gsx&dclid=CLXxyI3UhdcCFUuuTwodnYMF3Q

It should work with them in the tubes also.


----------



## Megalops

I just picked this bad boy up. Over 40 years old, solid oak, $150 off Craigslist. Now got to get a chair.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Megalops said:


> View attachment 37086
> View attachment 37084
> View attachment 37082
> I just picked this bad boy up. Over 40 years old, solid oak, $150 off Craigslist. Now got to get a chair.


Man, I searched for a nice rolltop setup like that for awhile and couldn’t find one. Nice find man!


----------



## 994

Here’s what I found a couple months back. Plenty of room, storage up top, plugs inside, and I can simply close it up without having to put everything away when the wife says company is coming over. 

https://www.target.com/p/loring-secretary-desk-walnut-project-62-153/-/A-51077134


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

The office in my house was an extra bedroom. I took the doors off the closet and built a desk in with storage doors on either side and organize all my materials in ladies shoe boxes (clear) from the container store. It works well and gives me tons of room. I'll post a picture up later if anyone is interested in doing it like that. You could also leave the doors on the closet to keep the clutter hidden mid tying.


----------



## permitchaser

texasag07 said:


> View attachment 17381
> View attachment 17382
> View attachment 17383
> View attachment 17384
> View attachment 17385
> View attachment 17386
> My rolltop desk is near perfect for me. Holds about 1/2-3/4 of my reels, 90 percent of my rods( with my built in rod holder) and all my materials.
> 
> I also built dividers and a false floor in the bigger drawers.
> 
> The flash and misfit flies are mounted on pieces of foam that I sewed Velcro to so it is removable.


no wonder you flies are so pretty


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> no wonder you flies are so pretty


Why is that?


----------



## TieOneOnJax

I whipped this up a few years ago with some spare wood lying around. 










I’ve since added a few more tool spots, Velcro strips, magnet strips, a new vice, and a couple other little things. Nothing fancy but I can move it around the house as needed. I keep typing materials in a clear plastic bins on a shelf.


----------



## lsunoe

Here’s mine. All the materials go in the three drawers.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TieOneOnJax said:


> I whipped this up a few years ago with some spare wood lying around.
> 
> View attachment 38946
> 
> 
> I’ve since added a few more tool spots, Velcro strips, magnet strips, a new vice, and a couple other little things. Nothing fancy but I can move it around the house as needed. I keep typing materials in a clear plastic bins on a shelf.


For now I think I’ll copy yours until I get an actual desk in my room. I like the portability!


----------



## permitchaser

Backwater said:


> Why is that?


He has all the material to make artsy flies
I'll post a picture on my bench. Just trying to decide if I should clean it up first


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> He has all the material to make artsy flies
> I'll post a picture on my bench. Just trying to decide if I should clean it up first


A lot of people have materials to make flies look "artsy." You can clip some hair off your cat, add some flash, glue some eyes on and touch it up with a Sharpie and make a fly look "artsy!" 

But also keep in mind that "artsy" doesn't always catch fish either.


----------



## Backwater

permitchaser said:


> He has all the material to make artsy flies
> I'll post a picture on my bench. Just trying to decide if I should clean it up first


You don't want to look in all the drawers and file folders of materials I have or you'll think I'm also capable of tying "artsy" flies too (though I'm sure I've tied 1 or 2 of them over the last 28yrs). 










Command Central! 

I like it cause I can leave multiple tying projects in various stages all over the desk, then close it up, walk away from it and come back to it another time and pick up where I left off, without putting everything away, then pulling it all out again, figure out where I left off and continue tying.

My wife likes it cause she says she doesn't have to look at the mess when the top is closed! 

Ted Haas


----------



## RaspberryPatch

I just recently move rooms (children are long gone), but I built my room using Industrial workstations (Arlink) and rubbermaid + plano for storage.

https://raspberryfisher.wordpress.com/2018/08/26/my-fly-tying-room/


----------



## el9surf

I'll take a picture of mine later, once I have cleaned it up. Too embarrassed to post it with the mess currently on it.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Smackdaddy53 said:


> For now I think I’ll copy yours until I get an actual desk in my room. I like the portability!


Let me know if you want more pictures or dimensions. The entire project was done in no time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

TieOneOnJax said:


> Let me know if you want more pictures or dimensions. The entire project was done in no time.


PM sent


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ

Here are a few pictures of mine


----------



## Jred

Here's my setup. I built the table out of pallets and old fence posts. It weights like 150lbs but gets the job done


----------



## Crazy Larry

I'm reviving this thread because I like to see everyone's organization tricks and I've Finally got some good pictures of my tying space. I'm lucky enough to have my own corner room in the house and it was ready made for this with loads of built in shelving, two windows give lots of good natural light. I'm still shuffling things around and adding gadgets here and there.






















Reel rack








Reel spooler


----------



## mro

Over the years I've gone from a small cardboard box to a 1800's house with a den that had built in shelving with glass doors and a "Secretariat" ?? (built in writing desk/drawers etc.) fire place and really nice old school paneling. Currently I've lost my man cave as my older daughter (?temporarily?) moved in. So I've got this itty bitty space in the window corner of the living room for a desk and a couple goodies.

















This is actually a woman's jewelry cabinet. If your running on limited space they are nice to have. 


















When I go to tie a fly I first check the hook drawer to see if I need to get some from the bulk hook boxes then stick a few in this drawer. My materials are in plastic bins so the current tie gets materials moved from the bins to a drawer. After awhile I need to empty the drawers so there is space for what comes next.... 

Once in a while you might see me post a pretty weird fly... generally happens when I sit down without a plan while nursing a Hennessy.


----------



## Shiloh

Crazy Larry said:


> I'm reviving this thread because I like to see everyone's organization tricks and I've Finally got some good pictures of my tying space. I'm lucky enough to have my own corner room in the house and it was ready made for this with loads of built in shelving, two windows give lots of good natural light. I'm still shuffling things around and adding gadgets here and there.
> View attachment 49630
> View attachment 49632
> View attachment 49634
> 
> Reel rack
> View attachment 49636
> 
> Reel spooler
> View attachment 49628


Crazy Larry.....Cool room and a striper guy, can't believe no one commented on that scissor extended tool caddy.....very cool my friend.
BC


----------



## Shiloh

A quick pic of my office closet:


----------



## Crazy Larry

Shiloh said:


> Crazy Larry.....Cool room and a striper guy, can't believe no one commented on that scissor extended tool caddy.....very cool my friend.
> BC


Thanks...I've been carrying that scissor shelf thing around for a long time (at least 4 houses that I couldn't find a good use for it). I originally imagined my laptop going there, but it's a great place for the tool caddy.


----------



## mro

Shiloh said:


> A quick pic of my office closet:
> View attachment 49910


I'm so glad that I never even thought about having a little kit in my office at work. I can just imagine a customer being shown into my office and I say without looking up ...... "have a seat, I'll be just a moment".


----------



## crboggs

Came back to this thread and now I'm thinking I need to frequent more estate sales until I locate a roll top desk...


----------



## ShugC

If your looking for something special and custom Contact Shipyardink. Dave builds some awesome stuff from reclaimed wood then he tattoo's images onto them. 

https://www.shipyardink.com


----------



## Pierson

crboggs said:


> Came back to this thread and now I'm thinking I need to frequent more estate sales until I locate a roll top desk...


Craigslist has a TON of them, just waiting to for the right time to get one myself.


----------

